# circle,kale or straight



## crappie cat (Aug 5, 2006)

What is the best type and size of hook for going after yellow cats using perch that are about 4-5 inches long . Will be using throw lines tied to a dock with a inner tube from a bike for some spring action. In a private resevior north of Angleton Tx.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

If I wasnt going to be there attending it constantly I would probably use the circle. I may be wrong its been known to happen but with the circle if im not mistaken it pretty much sets its self.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

*circle hooks*

I have been using circle hooks now for awhile. I use them for rod & reel also. Once the fish is hooked, he's pertty much on. I saw a 50lb yellow that had been on the line for about a week due to bad weather and he had a hole where the hook was, but he was hooked in the btm jaw and healthy as anything. If you are using live bait this is where you hook most of the fish. When using dead bait sometimes they swallow it but most of the time it's hooked in the mouth. And like the other man said you do not want to jerk on the line when you get a bite. Just kind of give it a good hard steady pull or you usualy pull the hook out. This is hard to get used to, but it works. Hope this helps. CD


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

another vote for circle


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*hook*

CIRCLE if you want to catch fish


----------



## katchaser (Nov 27, 2004)

crappie cat
My advice would be to use the hook which gives you the best advantage.

For instance:

I use circle hooks when fishing current areas or tightlining straight down.
Rods are in gear and in rod holders. With tight lines from current or suspension the fish hook themselves once they commit to eating the bait.

When fishing live bait in lakes I tend to favor Kahle hooks. These hooks were developed for live bait fishing and allow a smaller hook to be used in relation to bait size. I fish these rigs with reels out of gear and clickers turned on. Since the line is relatively slack I must make a determination when the fish has the bait and decide when to set the hook.

For your float system you will have to try both types and make a determination. I wouldn't be surprised to find that proper sized Kahle hooks catch more fish.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

I would say definetly circle hooks. Thats what i use.


----------



## esquired (Nov 19, 2006)

If you use circle hooks (I do not) just be certain that you DO NOT set the hook, And make sure you get circle hooks (which have the point turned in) and not octopus of other hooks which have a circular shape.

I usually do not leave my line unattended so I am able to set the hook. When do use circles I sometimes forget and react to a bite by setting the hook (and of course missing the fish)


----------



## TC47 (Sep 4, 2006)

I use 5/0 Eagle Claw Circle Sea hooks on all my trotlines and jug lines. I am using pearch on 2 lines and in the past two weeks caught 4 yellow cat 1 72 lbs, 1 68 lbs, 1 54 lbs and the small one ran 38 lbs. I have also caught several nice blues up to 30 lbs. The circle hooks have performed excellent on these lines and I could ask anymore from them.

On my R&R I use kayle hooks when drifting and on anchor. I do use punch bait a lot and when I do, I will use a 2/0 triple hooks.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

depending on how big of yellow's you are after and bait size. In the colorado we mainly use eagle claw stainless short shank 8's mainly, most lines have 1-3 hooks. We do have some one hook lines with 9's and some lines with 7's on top. Our biggest has been 63 pounds caught on 8 with perch about five inches long.


----------



## yellowcater (Dec 22, 2005)

I like to use Eagle Claw 090SS hooks on my trot, drop, and throw lines. I use the 8/0 to 9/0 with hand sized live perch or goldfish for the big yellowcats. The reason I like the Eagle Claw 090SS's is that they have an offset plust thye are very durable and hard to straighten. I haven't tried the circle hooks, but it sounds like they work well too. 
http://eagleclawclassic.com/products/productsMain.php?catID=1&brandID=1&styleID=11&styleName=Saltwater


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

circle hook , but not on trot line , when running trot line its 4 times as hard to try to hold hook in one hand and bait in other and try to stick the perch while boat is pulling on line reg hook goes right in circle you have to kinda twist and rotate it in its hard while pulling on line and weight of boat .


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I second what Katchaser said. I fish with both on R&R. I just started back catfishing after about 30 years, And, I use a surf rod with an old 5000 on it with a circle hook and small perch. I've only caught small cat's up to six pounds, and two twenty four plus stripper fishing from the docks and banks. The main purpose I use the one surf rod is to practice casting for the coast. Also I just incorporated my first spinning rod & reel into my fishing tackle. I use kahl hooks on it, and on the last outing I caught my first fish on the spinning gear. I kind of like setting the hook on R&R's.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

crappie cat said:


> In a private resevior north of Angleton Tx.


Harris? I'm a member out there as well. Plan to start hitting them myself next month, once hunting season is over and I get caught up on honey-do's. Do you camp out there, or run back and forth?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

If the throw lines are unattended CIRCLE HOOKS hands down theres really no other reliable way...


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

TC47 said:


> I use 5/0 Eagle Claw Circle Sea hooks on all my trotlines and jug lines. I am using pearch on 2 lines and in the past two weeks caught 4 yellow cat 1 72 lbs, 1 68 lbs, 1 54 lbs and the small one ran 38 lbs. I have also caught several nice blues up to 30 lbs. The circle hooks have performed excellent on these lines and I could ask anymore from them.
> 
> On my R&R I use kayle hooks when drifting and on anchor. I do use punch bait a lot and when I do, I will use a 2/0 triple hooks.


 All those consecutive big yellows kinda sounds like a fishin story


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

The yank tube is not needed. Circ-C's is all you need,make sure the point curls into the shank and its razor sharp. I've come to find mustad has the best circle. Good luck chunklining!!!!


----------

